# Grizzly Hackle- Missoula, MT



## blacksheep76 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just got back from a week in Missoula. I originally went there for a concert at the University's stadium but thought while I was out there, I'd like to get a chance to do a guided trip on one of the rivers up there. After doing some research online, I ended up going with Grizzly Hackle who are located downtown Missoula.

My guide Tony, was a retired River Ranger with the BLM. Tony picked me up at my hotel lobby at 8 AM. We hit up an old grocery store in town to get some fresh made sandwiches for our lunch and headed about 40 minutes southeast to a town called Drummond. We parked on the side of a ranch road that crossed the Clark Fork river and waded in there right under the bridge. We spent the day wade fishing there. Tony was a great guide and really helped me improve on my casting rather quickly. We caught a little over 20 small fish all day long, mainly cut throats and rainbows along with 2 really small browns. I also learned the hard way why they recommended felt bottoms for that section of river. My rubber bottoms could barely get any traction. After we finished fishing, we drove back into Missoula and I took Tony out for a few beers at one of the local breweries. Tony was a great guide and I'd totally recommend him and Grizzly Hackle to anyone. Even though we didn't catch any trophies, I had a great time and will remember this trip forever.


----------

